# Good for Barter - or not!



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I came across quite a good, cheap wine at Dollar general of all places! Spring Creek Cabernet and Chardonay for $3.75 per bottle. They're both surprisingly good for the price so if any of you get the chance pick up a couple. They also have a Merlot and a Zinfandel if you're more into that. Now if I could just keep from cracking open the ones I'm buying


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

For some people like me and S.O alcohol has not proven to be the best thing to stock up on  
Seriously though we make our own and we try to keep a case of this and that to have in the future and it can be tough to fight the urge to sample. 

Just fyi, some wines age better than others, problem is everyone has opinions on what the factors are but in my experience high alchohol wines with a good amount of tannins will age well, port keeps forever and champagne almost as long. Of course keeping them at a consistent cool temperature will make any of them last longer.

I think they could be a great barter item, just wanted to make sure that you know that not all wines will stay decent long term, course you could probably distill it if it was just off flavoured


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> For some people like me and S.O alcohol has not proven to be the best thing to stock up on
> Seriously though we make our own and we try to keep a case of this and that to have in the future and it can be tough to fight the urge to sample.
> 
> Just fyi, some wines age better than others, problem is everyone has opinions on what the factors are but in my experience high alchohol wines with a good amount of tannins will age well, port keeps forever and champagne almost as long. Of course keeping them at a consistent cool temperature will make any of them last longer.
> ...


I agree that temperature is everything with long storage! A great price for wine, and a good barter! :cheers:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I came across quite a good, cheap wine at Dollar general of all places! Spring Creek Cabernet and Chardonay for $3.75 per bottle. They're both surprisingly good for the price so if any of you get the chance pick up a couple. They also have a Merlot and a Zinfandel if you're more into that. Now if I could just keep from cracking open the ones I'm buying


Good luck with not cracking them!:factor10:


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, I just thought it was odd that they were so cheap and still tasted good. I had to taste test some very expensive wines in a restaurant I worked in once and each one I sampled I thought tasted like crap. The distributor was telling us about the 'tones' of oak and berry...blahdy, blah and I just kept thinking "emperor's new clothes" the whole time cause they just tasted really nasty. Like vinegar. I asked the guy if they were supposed to taste like vinegar and he was HORRIFIED and very offended that I said that out loud. I was horrified that I had to charge my customers over $200 for a bottle of vinegar.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

wine isn't going to be the best barter item .... with alcohol you will be dealing with people that addicted and/or an alcoholic ...... they need a fix .... also will be people looking to coup with the SHTF situation thru drugs/alcohol .... wine just won't be cutting it the best ..... better off with cheap 1/5ths whiskey & vodka ..... there will be a market for the "top shelf" booze also ..... the rich will want their bottle as well and will be trading premium for premium ..... it's 100% speculation that precious metal items, jewelry, art, ect ect will be worth something in the future ....


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Alcohol will always have value. Some people prefer wine while others prefer beer or booze. For most, alcohol is a luxury item and as such a bottle of wine for a special dinner or romantic evening might be just the ticket. Booze will certainly keep longer and would be my choice for trade. 

Remember that play is a vital part of survival.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, remember that wine is pretty easy to make. Beer, too, but it requires a little more work and specialized ingredients, and doesn't store quite as well. 

Liquor can also be easy to make, but only if you are making rotgut or grain. Because it has a lot more "bang for your buck", liquor would probably be a much better choice as a barter item.

It is available commercially in many sizes between single-shot "minis" to gallon-sized bottles, making it a great choice as "currency".


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

I have to disagree here. As I've posted before in a teotwaki scenerio, of even mid range length shtfs booze of any kind along with weapons/ammo are a bad idea. Trading someone booze they may get tanked up and fueled by liquid courage and decide they want more and come back ( maybe with friends) for more and try to take what you have. Same with weapons/ ammo. If you arm them they may use them to try to take what you have.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

101airborne said:


> I have to disagree here. As I've posted before in a teotwaki scenerio, of even mid range length shtfs booze of any kind along with weapons/ammo are a bad idea. Trading someone booze they may get tanked up and fueled by liquid courage and decide they want more and come back ( maybe with friends) for more and try to take what you have. Same with weapons/ ammo. If you arm them they may use them to try to take what you have.


Well, regardless of the proof, or even other products, the danger will be the same: if someone knows that you have something which is desirable enough to wish to trade, it is valuable enough to want to steal. I'm not certain that trade would be an immediate concern, in any case.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Well, I just thought it was odd that they were so cheap and still tasted good. I had to taste test some very expensive wines in a restaurant I worked in once and each one I sampled I thought tasted like crap. The distributor was telling us about the 'tones' of oak and berry...blahdy, blah and I just kept thinking "emperor's new clothes" the whole time cause they just tasted really nasty. Like vinegar. I asked the guy if they were supposed to taste like vinegar and he was HORRIFIED and very offended that I said that out loud. I was horrified that I had to charge my customers over $200 for a bottle of vinegar.


If you were charging $200 for the wine, then the filet should be around $50... Which puts it at a Ruth Chris or better place. Right?

Wine, good wine, is hard to keep long term (10 years+) unless you have the cool constant temp location and tilt the bottle cork down to keep it moist...


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

101airborne said:


> I have to disagree here. As I've posted before in a teotwaki scenerio, of even mid range length shtfs booze of any kind along with weapons/ammo are a bad idea. Trading someone booze they may get tanked up and fueled by liquid courage and decide they want more and come back ( maybe with friends) for more and try to take what you have. Same with weapons/ ammo. If you arm them they may use them to try to take what you have.


Immediately during SHTF yes, but 6-12 months after, not so sure... I hardly ever drink, but I do like a JD Single Barrel or a 25yr old scotch every so often (once every three months or so) with a good cigar... Having some on hand (low end) to barter in a 'trading fair' or such wouldn't be harmful... Having someone come to my place and trading? No way...


----------

